# which lens for Canon 50d?



## abrewerphotography (Sep 28, 2009)

I am wanting to get the Canon 50d.  I am looking for a good lens that will develop crisp pictures.  I am not wanting to pay a lot at this time, but want a good lens.  I am debating on buying the lens kit/camera or just the camera and then a good lens.  I am a portrait/sports & getting into wedding photography...any suggestions?


----------



## thriveCanada (Sep 29, 2009)

I went with a cheap lens the first time around, and it was a bad decision. "Buy the best, you'll only cry once". Get the 24-70 and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

so you want a great lens but you don't want to pay a lot? 

This has never come up.  Hmmm...

lol


yeah, for portrait, sports, and wedding, the 24-70 f2.8L will work ok... for portraits, you'll want a bigger maximum aperture, and for sports you'll want a farther reach, but it will be a good all around lens.  Expect to pay as much for the lens as you did for the camera body though.


----------



## chakalakasp (Sep 29, 2009)

abrewerphotography said:


> I am wanting to get the Canon 50d.  I am looking for a good lens that will develop crisp pictures.  I am not wanting to pay a lot at this time, but want a good lens.  I am debating on buying the lens kit/camera or just the camera and then a good lens.  I am a portrait/sports & getting into wedding photography...any suggestions?



This is like saying "I have purchased a drill.  What size drill bit should I buy?"  The answer to your question is dependent on what exactly you plan to do with your camera.  You said portrait/sports and wedding.  All three of these things have differing lens requirements.  For portrait, you want a medium telephoto, for sports you usually want a long, fast telephoto coupled with a second camera with a normal or wide lens, with wedding photography you want everything you need for portraits along with a medium or a wide on a second camera.  (Please, for the love of God, don't try to shoot weddings with one camera.)   

So what kind of lens do you want?  Long telephoto?  Medium telephoto?  Normal?  Wide angle?  With that info, and a sense of your budget, we can help you.  

FWIW, you are not going to get a good lens for not a lot of money.  It just doesn't work that way with Canon cameras.  The only exception is the 50mm 1.8, which gives good quality image results for cheap, though will break in two if you sneeze on it.


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, as others have said, it is hard to give advice as lens focal-length choice can get very personal.

I find that my Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 is on my 30D greater than 75% of the time.  It has excellent IQ and the focal length range is good for general use.  I think Tamron just came out with a stabilized version of it.  I've heard of these going used for about $300.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm loving my Tamron 28-75 f/2.8.  Its considerably cheaper than the Canon 24-70 f/2.8, although it is a bit slower in auto focusing.  Not an issue for portraits or most weddings, but will be an issue for sports.

Sports is by far (IMO) the one type of photography where high priced camera and lenses make a huge impact.  Well, they make a big impact in any type of photography, specially the lenses, but more so in Sports.

If you are doing small event sports (ie not pro or semi pro) look into the 70-200 f/2.8 IS.  A chunk of change up front, but its one of the best lenses to get.  Will also be great for portraits and almost a must for weddings.  If you truly plan on doing photography, get this lens


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 29, 2009)

abrewerphotography said:


> I am not wanting to pay a lot at this time, but want a good lens.


 
Yes, you need an imaginary lens.
I do not say it to be mean, but there are some standard lenses for both Canon and Nikon that are the core lenses, they are all very sharp and very fast and none of them have a discount price tag.

You need to consider if you want one just good enough for now that will have a very low resale value if you want to move up later or if you want to make the investment now and if you change your mind you can get most on your money back.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

or just rent a lens and see if you like it.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 29, 2009)

Meh, get a sigma 18-250 or a sigma 50-500, I'm sure those will satisfy all your needs.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know the lens, but Canon has a new 18135mm with image stabilization.

What a nice range!

-Pete


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> I don't know the lens, but Canon has a new 18135mm with image stabilization.
> 
> What a nice range!
> 
> -Pete



Yes and not outrageously expensive, either.  I've been considering buying one when I get my 7D.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want a good walk around, portrait and wedding zoom lens then the EF 24-70 f/2.8L is probably the best you could get. 

Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM Lens Review

There are also reviews on the Sigma and Tamron lenses that offer similar range but according to those reviews they both produce very soft images wide open compared to the Canon lens and according to some reviews on your 50D body you would need very sharp high quality lenses to take advantage of the high resolution sensor:



> As pixel density increases, lens aberrations are magnified and more readily apparent at a 100% viewing size. Thus, higher quality optics are required to make optimal use of each pixel. This is another blow to the slow lenses as they are often of a lower optical quality as well. Of course, if necessary, you can always reduce the size of the 50D pics to get the same or better quality images  that a lower resolution body delivers from a lower quality lens or narrow aperture setting.


----------



## abrewerphotography (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I asked this because I am torn on whether or not I want to purchase the 50d body only, or the one that comes with the lens.  If I am going to need a better lens, why purchase the one that comes with the lens.  ?  

I didn't make myself clear, when I say sports photography--I mean like posed indivdiual sports pictures & team pictures.  Not action sports.  

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 29, 2009)

abrewerphotography said:


> Thanks guys!  I asked this because I am torn on whether or not I want to purchase the 50d body only, or the one that comes with the lens.  If I am going to need a better lens, why purchase the one that comes with the lens.  ?
> 
> I didn't make myself clear, when I say sports photography--I mean like posed indivdiual sports pictures & team pictures.  Not action sports.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Well then you should get one with a EF 17-85 IS USM lens. I have been using mine since I bought it as kit lens with my 40D and it's a pretty good walk around lens and you only have to pay like two or three hundred more as kit instead of paying like 600+  You could just sell it later on when you upgrade


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

lol that would have been nice to know earlier.  if that's the case, get a 50mm 1.4 and a 85mm 1.8


----------

